# My new B is now shooting like it should.



## OLD NAVY (Jul 18, 2007)

I had problems at first,but it was my reloads.It is now shooting like I exspected a new B to shoot.I got 300 rounds through it and it seems to stand up to its name as a straight shooter.I love this CZ.old navy


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

They are a very good gun. I have tried twice to get one and once they didn't have any and the last time an old revolver jumped in my hand and wouldn't let go. Good luck with yours.


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

In my opinion the 75b is most likely the most accurate 9mm ,out of the box,that can be had..The samples that I have shoot just as good as my semi custom SA and with no other adjustments than sights and that gets done to all my handguns..Need an optical sight on everything,darn old eyes just won't work like they used to..Have Optimas,J-Points and Docters and like them all..Am waiting on a mount from Burris to try thier new FastFire sight,like a Docter only a bit different and less money..Looks very promising..


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

Have been shooting cZs for 20 years with only problems; the first was a reload that had no powder and the second was a batch of Brown Bear that was oversized for the chamber. Other than that, it went bang every time I pulled the trigger.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Good to hear you have it figured out. That original group certainly wasn't near the limit of what that pistol could do.

They are a very accurate and pleasant shooting pistol. I'll have to get one one of these days.


----------

